# Lion shots - C&C - Color vs B&W vs Sephia



## brittanyrose864 (Jun 23, 2012)

Let me know which one you think looks best... 

1. 




2.



3. 




  What are your thoughts?


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 23, 2012)

I like the plain B&W the most.  The sepia just doesn't really work for me there.  THere isn't enough color variation to really make much of the color in 1, and the background color is kind of ugly.  

With the color one, I think it probably needs sharpening, contrast, a little bit of burning on the paw sticking out.  

Here's what I came up with:




lionb&amp;w by franklinrabon, on Flickr

not the greatest edit (considering I was working with the JPEG), but I think you get the idea.  B&W are all about contrast and texture.


----------



## brittanyrose864 (Jun 23, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> I like the plain B&W the most.  The sepia just doesn't really work for me there.  THere isn't enough color variation to really make much of the color in 1, and the background color is kind of ugly.
> 
> With the color one, I think it probably needs sharpening, contrast, a little bit of burning on the paw sticking out.
> 
> ...




Thanks! I agree. Your edit looks much better  I had to do some burning on the sephia one because of the arm being so bright :-/


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 23, 2012)

here is a good read on black and white information.  He is a bit biased to the tools he uses obviously, but the information is great in learning about black and white photos and editing.

B&W Master Print


----------

